# Artist, scientist, or both?



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Okay, so I was thinking about this the other day. Is it best to be imaginative when you are a scientist, or scientific when you are an artist? Both can have good qualities and as it is said, the best scientists are artists aswell.

So, what are your thoughts? Is it best to be one or the other or a combination of both?


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it best to be imaginative when you are a scientist and that's the same for artists as well.Imagination is our( i have knowledge in both areas) key tool in every thing we do. Like hell, we live in a world of imaginations.!!!!!!


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Both, thanks.

But also because I kinda consider them the same :O


----------



## Radzell (Mar 3, 2010)

Science is the most artistic thing humans can do. Its being creative inside a box created by the Universe its self I.E. physics it allow us to make thing function things that only exist in comic books a few years or days ago to become as real and useful as you or me. So when ask if i am a scientist or artist i always say "Is there a difference?".


----------



## DarkAutumn (Apr 7, 2010)

Both at once! I like what Radzell said: "Is there a difference?" I think the world incorrectly views art and science as being two completely separate "ways", but I see them as being so closely intertwined it can be hard to separate them. All great science is artistic, and art is like the science of the human psyche.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd say artist. My writings have been warmly received by those who read them, whether they personally know me or not.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Both
Ne-Ti is both, really 
I'm both, anyway.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Both, I wish I could make living in science and art at the same time and still have free time.


----------



## Murky Muse (Mar 19, 2010)

Another for both. I've honestly never seen the difference and when people say otherwise I point them to Da Vinci.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

See my avatar? Das both (erm, not to say that the diagram is mechanically accurate). Art illustrates science and vice-versa; they're also complementary.

Quin, you don't have to necessarily "make a living" out of both, just make a living out of one and do the other as a hobby. That's my plan - do science for moneyz, do art for funzies.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

AirMarionette said:


> Quin, you don't have to necessarily "make a living" out of both, just make a living out of one and do the other as a hobby. That's my plan - do science for moneyz, do art for funzies.


Thanks that is probably what I'll end up doing, lol


----------

